# 2003 mercury 25hp 2-smoke acting up



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds like a carb rebuild time. That is the range of the high speed jet; could have varnish blocking the itty bitty hole.

It really is a simple process, my '01 Merc 25's carb is sitting on my kitchen table waiting to be rebuilt tonight. Took a little over an hour to pull the carb, disassmble & clean. Mine was sitting for 3 years before I bought it and did have some varnish in the bowl.

A rebuild kit is $55, but it has every single screw, spring, gasket, jet, etc. that you need for the carb & fuel pump. Search for the old post with the "free manual" to find the Clymer's for your engine, if you don't have it.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Sounds like a carb rebuild time. That is the range of the high speed jet; could have varnish blocking the itty bitty hole.
> 
> It really is a simple process, my '01 Merc 25's carb is sitting on my kitchen table waiting to be rebuilt tonight. Took a little over an hour to pull the carb, disassmble & clean. Mine was sitting for 3 years before I bought it and did have some varnish in the bowl.
> 
> A rebuild kit is $55, but it has every single screw, spring, gasket, jet, etc. that you need for the carb & fuel pump. Search for the old post with the "free manual" to find the Clymer's for your engine, if you don't have it.


Thanks, I hope u didn't stink up the whole house up by left the carburator on the KITCHEN TABLE!

I was thinking it might be the jets.....


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Glad I could help. Ya it kinda stunk up the house, but I'm single so it's no big deal.

If you want to buy online, boats.net has a good selection of parts and ships quickly. Gotta replace the starter & water pump also. One question for you, do you have to replace the drive shaft seal when you change the water pump? Read somewhere you did...


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Glad I could help.  Ya it kinda stunk up the house, but I'm single so it's no big deal.
> 
> If you want to buy online, boats.net has a good selection of parts and ships quickly.  Gotta replace the starter & water pump also.  One question for you, do you have to replace the drive shaft seal when you change the water pump?  Read somewhere you did...


yes, reason why I did it is because the seal getting worn out, so I better off to get a new one


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

my 98 25hp 2-stroke was doing the exact same thing when i bought it , so i mad sure i had fresh gas for it changed the little filter that is under the cowling and sprayed a whole can of valvetec decarb in the motor and it has run like a champ since then not a single prob.

Alex


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

It's trying to impersonate a Yami. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

JK, I'm with the rest - Carb.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> It's trying to impersonate a Yami. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
> 
> JK, I'm with the rest - Carb.



;D ;D ;D ;D sureeee!!!!!! I ned my NIB 25hp yami LS to breakn in but maybe next year! :-/


----------



## Aquaman (Jan 14, 2009)

I learned a trick from a guy that was a Ferrari mechanic. Those things have more carburettors than wheels. He would take broom straw and use it to clean the jets. Regular yellow broom straw, the natural kind. He said that it doesn't hurt the jets and its tappered so it will clean the edges real well. 
He'd break a piece off the broom and trim it to the size he wanted. Being dry and a natural material it scrubbed the tiny holes real well.


----------

